# EVAP Canister delete



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

So info is a little sketchy on this, i want to just make sure i've got my head around this, before ripping out pipework...










So am i right in saying the red stuff can all be removed? (This is actually represented in reality by a short rubber hose coming off the throttle body which then turns into a hard pipe running up to the bulkhead, with a valve on the way, before joining another hard pipe that runs all the way along the bulkhead and into the Canister?)

The two highlighted blue points then just need blocking off in some description?

Finally, what about the fuel pipe where the question mark is?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Have you been sneaky... There was definitely a post here a second ago!

I thought you'd already done it! :lol:

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=558849&start=120

Remember what you did with the fuel line in the end?!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

NickG said:


> Have you been sneaky... There was definitely a post here a second ago!
> 
> I thought you'd already done it! :lol:
> 
> ...


Yep, was misreading what you were planning. Doh! Delete was easy. Just fed the cut pipes down through the wing, exiting in the wheel arch. Finding the resistor was the trickiest part.

VT


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

There is more to ditch too. The charcoal can, associated lines, evap motor under the wing, are a nice little chunk of weight altogether. You need to jump 2 out of 3 pins on the motor IIRC to avoid a CEL (which two pins to jump can only be found by trial an error, thankfully there are only two possibilities).


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

I am going to be looking at this soon as well, although I understand things are different on a BAM setup - is there a clear write up guide on what can be ripped out of the BAM engined models? anyone else here running BAM by the way? I understand there are subtle differences like VVT and so on...


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

BAM for me. Charcoal canister removal is simples.

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

My tech guy said something about not blocking off pipe no.1 I think, as this draws the air back to the tank, and stops it creating a vacuum as you use fuel?! Can anyone confirm or deny?!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

My layout is different to yours Nick. Both my pipes just run to atmosphere through the OS wheel arch.

VT


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

NickG said:


> My tech guy said something about not blocking off pipe no.1 I think, as this draws the air back to the tank, and stops it creating a vacuum as you use fuel?! Can anyone confirm or deny?!


Not sure if you're talking about the lines coming off the fuel tank and going to the the charcoal canister. If so, one line has a check valve and it needs to be vented to the atmosphere (failure to do this will overpressurize the tank, and you won't be able to fill up at the pump -- the other ones need to be blocked off (prevent moisture and debris to enter the tank).


----------



## Deanog123 (Oct 12, 2020)

Sorry to dig out the old thread, I'll be binning off my carbon canister this weekend as I have re-routed my power steering and got rid of all of the metal corroded parts!

There's 3 line on my canister, 1 underneath that already looks filtered, one that heads off towards the back of the car assuming the one to the tank and 1 that goes around the car and I assume tj the t/b

I assume I have to vent the 2 and cal the rest?

What did you use to cap these and cap the tip?

Apologies for all the questions!


----------

